# Hosta (Achtung viele Fotos)



## Digicat (24. Mai 2006)

Servus Pflanzenfreunde

Habe mir einmal die Mühe gemacht und meine __ Hosta`s fotografiert.

Leider kenne ich die Sorten nicht. Kann mir da wer helfen ?

 

 
 

 
 

 

 
 

 

 

 

 

Das war´s. Die Foto`s sind alle von heute Früh, bei leider sehr trüben Wetter.

Jetzt seid Ihr dran  

Danke 

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut

PS.: @ Elfi (apothekerrose): Vielleicht können wir ja Hosta`s tauschen ?


----------



## Joachim (25. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Hosta (Achtung viele Fotos)*

schöne Bilder - können wir die in der Datenbank verwenden?


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Hosta (Achtung viele Fotos)*

Servus Joachim

Selbstverständlich könnt ihr die Fotos für die Datenbank verwenden.

Bin glücklich wenn ich helfen kann.

Liebe Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Joachim (25. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Hosta (Achtung viele Fotos)*

Dankeschön! Ist immer besser wenn man fragt ...


----------



## Doris (26. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Hosta (Achtung viele Fotos)*

Hallihallo

Mit Hostas kann ich leider noch nicht dienen, sie sind noch im Wachstum aber ich hoffe, dass meine auch so schön gedeihen wie Helmut seine.

Ich hab heute Morgen gesehen, dass meine erste Mohnblüte kurz vor dem Öffnen steht. Da wieder Sonnenschein war, hab ich natürlich sofort meine Camera gezückt und einige Bilder gemacht. 
Hier das Resultat :


----------



## KamiSchami (26. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Hosta (Achtung viele Fotos)*

@doris: *ggg* da hatten wir ja den selben gedanken (siehe meinen post) *lol* gruss frank


----------



## Dodi (27. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Hosta (Achtung viele Fotos)*

Moin Helmut!

Diese vielen verschiedenen Hosta-Arten zu bestimmen, ist nicht ganz einfach!

Ich habe mal nach Hosta gegoogelt und eine - so glaube ich - gute Seite gefunden. Hier sind alle Hosta mit Fotos. Schau die mal durch, vielleicht hilft es Dir, Deine Hosta zu bestimmen:

http://www.hostalibrary.org/index.html

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir etwas helfen!


----------



## blausternchen (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta (Achtung viele Fotos)*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Pflanzenfreunde
> 
> Habe mir einmal die Mühe gemacht und meine Hosta`s fotografiert.
> 
> ...



Tolle Pflanzen  , meine sind leider noch Babies. 

Auch wenn der Thread wahrscheinlich nicht mehr aktuell ist, kann ich vielleicht noch mit einem Namen aushelfen. Die Funkie mit der weißen Mitte halte ich für Hosta undulata univittata (Schneefeder-Funkie). 

Vielleicht können wir ja auch irgendwann Hostas tauschen  

LG
__ blausternchen


----------



## danyvet (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta (Achtung viele Fotos)*

*neidneidneid*
habt ihr in baden keine __ schnecken???
in wien sind alle hostas durchlöchert wie emmentaler 
schöne pflanzerl hast da!  
lg aus wien,
dany


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta (Achtung viele Fotos)*

Servus __ Blausternchen, Servus Dany

@ Blausternchen: Tauschen > das hoffe ich doch  

@ Dany: Wir sind zwischenzeitlich übersiedelt  .
Einen Teil der Hosta`s habe ich mit genommen  leider nicht alle  .
__ Schnecken: Leider haben wir in Grünbach/Schneeberg viele "Spanierinnen" und bis vor kurzen auch Tigerschnegel(Tigerschnecken).
In Leobersdorf/bei Baden war es nicht so schlimm wie hier.

Wenn ich wieder einmal Zeit habe werde ich meine Hosta`s fotografieren


----------



## Meckes64 (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo!  Habe heute meine ersten 2 __ Hosta bekommen. Wo pflanze ich die denn am besten hin? Direkt in die Flachwasserzone oder in den Trockenbereich? An den Töpfchen waren keine Pflegetips. Bitte, kann mir jemand helfen? Wäre Euch sehr dankbar für eine rasche Antwort. Viele Grüße von Jana


----------



## Flusi (10. Mai 2014)

hallo Jana,
pflanze sie bitte auf keinen Fall in die Flachwasserzone; es gibt viele Hostas, die "nasse Füße" nicht vertragen. 
Wie heißen Deine Hostas denn? Das würde bei der Standortwahl sehr helfen.
(Die totale Expertin bin ich noch nicht, habe aber inzwischen ca. 100 Hostas)
liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## Meckes64 (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo Flusi, danke für Deine schnelle Antwort! Meine heißen Funkie und auf dem kleinen Zettel steht 'minuta man'. Ich hänge mal noch 'n Foto dran. Fand die so schön, die mussten mit...


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Mai 2014)

Sehr schöne Pflanzen, meinen Glückwunsch, da wirst Du viel Freude dran haben!


----------

